# Rats!



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Stopped by four Dollar Tree stores to pick up these guys. They're gonna be holding our Halloween Party invitations this year. Each guest is to bring back their rat in costume.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL! That is a GREAT idea!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice looking rats, there a dollar each assume ?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool idea! I'll have to try that some time. Be sure to get some pictures when he rats return for the party. Is it a rat themed party?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That's a great idea. 

If you are having a rat themed party, Michael's craft store has a Rat candy mold. It's probably 6-7 inches (maybe a little more). I just picked one up and made one for the candy buffet table for the party to see how it would turn out. Each rat uses one 1 pound bag of the chocolate melts. 

I also froze one to see how that would look. It turned out pretty well so if I make a few more "ice rats", and them to the other one, maybe put them on an ice skull or something, put some LED's under it and VOILA....ice sculpture!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We picked up a couple of those rats recently as well. Gotta have them for a graveyard haunt

I love the party invitation idea, and am looking forward to seeing pictures of those rats in costume


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wonder if Jeff has rat costumes?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Doc Doom said:


> Stopped by four Dollar Tree stores to pick up these guys. They're gonna be holding our Halloween Party invitations this year. Each guest is to bring back their rat in costume.


:jol:That is such a clever idea! I am assuming there will be a price for the best rat costume? Sort of reminds me of _Willard_...How Fun!!!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

They'd be great place card holders for a dinner party, too!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love the party invitation idea, and am looking forward to seeing pictures of those rats in costume


Here ya go, the first two entrees in the category of Best Dressed Rat.

Meet Rat Mummy (her kids are in bed) and Ratbo.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO at Ratbo!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Had our party last night. Not as big a turn out as hoped but those that showed up went for it with their rat costumes (well, all except for one with the Noah's bag with the rat inside). Winner by people's choice was Captain Rat Sparrow, lower left.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't understand people who would not show up for a party! The rats look great! At least the FUN people showed up!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So does everyone get to keep their rats or do they become the property of the host?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

We tried to get them to take them home but most left them.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Darn! I never saw those at my Dollar Tree...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Seems to me like the Noah's bag should have had two rats in it, one male, one female.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Your friends put a lot of thought and work into their rats. Now you've got me thinking what I would do if I had to come up with a costume for a rat.


----------



## diagia (Oct 21, 2011)

what a great idea..


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Super fun idea! I love it!


----------

